
Ask HN: Is e-Residency really worth it? - IdontRememberIt
Would you advice the creation of a company in Estonia? Do you have feedback&#x2F;experience about it?
It seems to be very tempting and innovative.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;e-estonia.com&#x2F;e-residents&#x2F;about&#x2F;
======
laudaksg
I have an e-residency of Estonia and I'd say that it highy depends on what you
want to achieve with it. There are a lot of things you still can't do with it
and your presence in Estonia will be needed. So if you want to run a sturtup
and establish a company remotely, then Stripe Atlas program is a better option
in my opinion.

------
E-stonian
The name can be a bit confusing. e-Residency gives people from around the
world access to Estonian government digital services, from which the most
valuable is being able to run an Estonian company from anywhere in the world.
Estonia is known for its simple tax system, low bureaucratic/admin burden and
paperless administration of the company. So it's mainly for international
freelancers and online businesses.

------
zerr
Anybody tried it to publish paid Android apps on Play store from unsupported
country? What are costs/taxes?

~~~
E-stonian
LeapIN has a number of customers that have done this. Check out www.leapin.eu
and their packages. The costs to start a company are about 300 euros and
monthly costs are about 50-100 euros.

~~~
zerr
I guess one can do it without any other 3rd party company. And then one have
to pay Estonian income taxes from the Android apps sales, right?

